# hitchinge out of Boulder co



## Nerdypunkkid (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm planning to hitch out of boulder Co and was told about this famouse hitchhiking spot in boulder where the road curves into the side walk. I wrote the location down but lost the paper. Can someone please help me ouf


----------



## wetcat (Nov 2, 2012)

still in boulder? im in the springs if ya wanna get outta here. not new to hitching at all.


----------



## meathook (Nov 3, 2012)

you can take a bus from there to denver for only $5, then hopping out of denver is easy as fuck.


----------



## Nerdypunkkid (Nov 9, 2012)

im already out of boulder left sevral months ago hop coal to grand junction and hitched out of there. I was traveling with one of the worse road dogs ever who was a giant mooch. im now in cali and going to portland.


----------



## wetcat (Nov 9, 2012)

What trains go to grand junction?


----------



## menu (Nov 9, 2012)

west bound ones. HA


----------



## nostrumfiend (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm in Boulder, too. It's so cold in the B.


----------



## menu (Nov 10, 2012)

Im up in fort collins. snowing balls right now


----------



## Nerdypunkkid (Nov 14, 2012)

I took a coal train not far from downtown maybe a mile or so, It was near the yard there was a bridge and then an abandone house by the bridge and a bit further an over pass and a jungle to wait there bulls around so be quicke when going to the over pass. the jungle is a bit on a hill easy to get up onto but if you see a car near that hill that means there bulls checking around the jungle. in other words dont wait by the jungle but under the overpass and watch for bulls empty coal trains all go to grand junction and many come through the night. you can call up at 1800-300-3169 its an easy hop out and a very nice scenic view stay down everytime you stop by a small town.

Takes about a day to get there if you leave at night you will arive mid afternoon. your know your at grand junction when you in a mini yard with many other coal trains. the arival time given by is actually must later than the actual arival time. also note that you will be going through the mountains so dress verry very warm i went through in sept with a thermall hoody jacket and sleeping bag and was cold its dec now much colder. also there rare insects you might see along the way golden beatles.

Just a piece of advice there are trains the go out of grand junction and it is possible to hitch and if you do hitch it will take a wile but you will get kicked down alot of money and food. the nearest gas station is five+ miles from the yard. Grand junction is a dead depressing town

[email protected] is my email if you have further questions


----------



## wokofshame (Nov 14, 2012)

uhhh kind of, some go out utah by way of grand jctn (carbon county UT) ,

but i'd guess at least half turn off the main at Phillipsburg CO and head north to the coal mines there.
Beautiful ride tho lovely


----------

